# CentOS dead slow with VirtualBox



## drhowarddrfine (Apr 29, 2013)

I ran CentOS with VirtualBox on a Windows box a while back and noticed how slow it ran. Now on my new FreeBSD box, I installed CentOS and VirtualBox and it runs noticeably slower booting up and running desktop applications compared to Linux Mint, also on VirtualBox (and running at the same time). Not only does it take a long time to boot up, the desktop, when I run it, is slow to open windows and applications.

Is there something the CentOS installation needs?


----------



## noobster (Apr 29, 2013)

Not sure if it helps but you could try installing the Guest Additions.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Apr 29, 2013)

Googling around it seems this is an issue with CentOS that is fixable but I haven't had the time to dig into it. It doesn't appear to have anything to do with Guest Additions.


----------

